# Cross breeding



## kenny1 (Dec 14, 2011)

hI its probably a silly question, but i was wondering if it would be possible to breed a het albino boa constrictor with an albino darwin carpet....hypothetically of course.


----------



## snakeluvver (Dec 14, 2011)

Bit specific there lol... you couldve just said boa x python... suspicious :O

I'm pretty sure that since theyre from different subfamilies they cant reproduce.


----------



## abnrmal91 (Dec 14, 2011)

More importantly why the hell would you want too?


----------



## kenny1 (Dec 14, 2011)

nahh... that would be illegal, was just wondering what sort of offspring would be produced if it was done in the states or so.


----------



## junglepython2 (Dec 14, 2011)

They would be mutants with no legs or arms.


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Dec 14, 2011)

Well them may mate if you really really tried hard to influence them, but even then they won't produce any offspring.
Pythons - Egg layers (oviparous)
Boas - Live young (ovoviviparous)

Hybrid Fail.


----------



## Chanzey (Dec 14, 2011)

junglepython2 said:


> They would be mutants with no legs or arms.


 Laughed so hard


----------



## ricky_91 (Dec 14, 2011)

u should cross breed any snakes even say a diamond cross coastal or darwin cross bredli is bad welt ants my opinion


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Dec 14, 2011)

ricky_91 said:


> u should cross breed any snakes even say a diamond cross coastal or darwin cross bredli is bad welt ants my opinion



sorry but think you may need to edit this or try english...


----------



## ricky_91 (Dec 14, 2011)

im typing in the dark lol i was just saying crossing any snakes is bad


----------



## Boidae (Dec 14, 2011)

Yay for school holidays...


----------



## ricky_91 (Dec 14, 2011)

i miss being at school and getting to go on holidays


----------



## kenny1 (Dec 15, 2011)

I think I have already got diamond X honey jungles on the way! my male diamond appears to be gay so I tried using a jungle to encourage him a bit, but left em alone for 10 min and come back to ...you can guess wot!


----------



## Beard (Dec 15, 2011)

kenny1 said:


> I think I have already got diamond X honey jungles on the way! my male diamond appears to be gay so I tried using a jungle to encourage him a bit, but left em alone for 10 min and come back to ...you can guess wot!




Your male diamond and the jungle got to know each other???? That won't make babies.


----------



## longqi (Dec 15, 2011)

I read in an American thread recently that an egg layer and live bearer had successfully mated
Will try to remember where and post the link


----------



## Pazzy (Dec 15, 2011)

I have no idea at all how true it is but i seen somewhere that snake will only breed within the same genus???


----------



## Justdragons (Dec 15, 2011)

shouldnt be crossing anything. thats how america ends up with a mish mosh of snakes... no dimond or darwin or jungle.... just carpet.


----------



## kenny1 (Dec 16, 2011)

longqi said:


> I read in an American thread recently that an egg layer and live bearer had successfully mated
> Will try to remember where and post the link



that would be great if you can find that thread as Im quite interested

Hey beard, yeah my male diamond was housed with the jungle ova winter and he was constantly chasing and coiling up with the male jungle? he probed at 12 scales so im pretty sure of being male.
still only 3yrs old maybe next year?


----------



## Bel03 (Dec 16, 2011)

longqi said:


> I read in an American thread recently that an egg layer and live bearer had successfully mated
> Will try to remember where and post the link



That'd be interesting to read.......im picturing live babies with eggs as hats or something :?


----------

